# Went out to check on my veggie garden and found this!



## Ruth n Jersey (May 22, 2016)

I decided to try netting this year to keep the deer out. Easy for me to put up and I can roll it up at the end of the season. I figured the wild birds would be ok because the garden is big enough for them to land inside and take off and go over the top. I didn't count on this little guy. He was so tangled up it took awhile for me to cut him out. I was thinking of leaving him in the garden because they eat a huge amount of bugs but thought better of it. I decided a toads brain can't be all that big and he would probably get himself in trouble again. Instead I took him to a field nearby with a pond.


----------



## Guitarist (May 22, 2016)

I am glad you rescued him so carefully!  I love toads, and he is a handsome fellow.  

Too bad he hadn't brought his motorcar; you could have set him in it and sent him off to the meadow!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

Lovely toad he is!  I know he is glad you got him to the pond.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2016)

Thank goodness you noticed him Ruth, kudos for taking him to the pond. :love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere (May 22, 2016)

Oh he was a cute one! You did the right thing. The cats are welcome to the odd snake but I like frogs.


----------



## tnthomas (May 22, 2016)

Good lookin' toad, glad you escorted him to the local pond.   

That netting- that might be a solution for keeping the squirrels from stealing *all* of the apples and peaches, from my trees.


----------



## Redd (May 23, 2016)

Ruth, did you kiss the toad and turn him into a prince cause you are a princess for rescuing him


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2016)

Redd said:


> Ruth, did you kiss the toad and turn him into a prince cause you are a princess for rescuing him


Thank you Redd but I didn't go that far as to kiss him. He did scare the life out of me though. I had him in a flower pot to transport him to his new home when he decided to take a leap on the way. He bounced up and hit my neck before landing back in the pot. He was cold and kind of squishy. I was beginning to think this was above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Good lookin' toad, glad you escorted him to the local pond.
> 
> That netting- that might be a solution for keeping the squirrels from stealing *all* of the apples and peaches, from my trees.


It might work,tnthomas, but you have to be careful of the birds.If they fly up under it they may not be able to get out.I also found it hard to get off branches. The stuff has a way of latching on to everything. When I let one of the sides down to get into my garden it catches on the buttons of my sweater and even my eye glasses. It has its limitations.


----------



## Butterfly (May 24, 2016)

In my misspent youth I kissed my share of toads and in the end they were still toads.  Must have been at the wrong pond.


----------

